

Six Apart (Movable Type, TypePad) allegedly being acquired by VideoEgg - babakian
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/21/video-egg-will-acquire-six-apart-and-rename-itself-say-media/

======
bl4k
Six Apart sure did mess up the opportunity they had. They went from IPO track
to forced merger in the space of a few years.

See this answer on Quora: "How Did Six Apart Screw Up (the complete story)":

[http://www.quora.com/How-did-Six-Apart-screw-up-The-
Complete...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-Six-Apart-screw-up-The-Complete-
Story)

~~~
lifeoffbi
is it possible that this is another case of lifestyle entrepreneurs who
enjoyed the product but never really wanted to get caught up in the SV/ VC
model? and without them there to carry on the vision, and thereby no real
product strategy, creating this mismatch of four synergistic products, it was
always to struggle?

~~~
bl4k
I think this is definitley the case. The company started when Ben Trott
developed a web publishing engine for his wife, Mena, who wanted to use it to
update her sewing group. Similar to eBay, except unlike eBay Six Apart didn't
bring in big-gun management until later on (and they weren't as good as say,
Meg Whitman).

Most of the poor decisions were made at that time, Wordpress took the lead and
then didn't look back from there.

------
lkrubner
Sometimes you meet someone and you have a pleasant conversation with them, so
you think they are nice enough, so you invite them to a party. Then at the
party it is clear they are out of their depth, they are too shy or too
aggressive, or both, with some odd mix of insecurity and uncertainty over how
to behave. And then you wish you hadn't invited them to the party.

That is my perception of Ben and Mena Trott, in so far as their personas on
the web go (which is the only way that I, and most people, know them). It is
astonishing that they were such early participants in blogging, yet they
failed to ever find the right tone.

I remember that my first impression of MoveableType was favorable. This was in
either 2000 or 2001. I had the impression that it was the best blogging
platform around. At that time, the world of PHP only had stuff like PHPNuke,
which was unbelievably bad.

Once TypePad got going, my impression of Ben and Mena Trott changed for the
worse. There was the incident where Mena called out someone for being an
"asshole" at SXSW, and then her awkward attempt at an apology:

<http://www.sixapart.com/blog/2005/12/words-you-shoul.html>

Is appropriate to use this language when you are talking to your customers?
Even if this is your honest opinion, is this the best way to express yourself?

If the goal was to alienate their user base, they went about it with
scientific precision.

I recall at one point Mena wrote a post where she talked about how her and Ben
were trying to learn how to enjoy wine, rather than always drinking soda. To
me, the post had a quality of "Everyone says blogging is suppose to be
personal and we are suppose to be pioneers in this field, so I will now try a
post on a personal topic." Possibly others enjoyed her attempt at being
transparent, but to me the tone was forced and awkward.

My overall sense then, and still now, was they were lucky to be early into
blogging since if overlapped with their personal interests (Mena wanted to
better organize her sewing circle by posting announcements online, so she
asked her husband Ben to create some software that would make it easy for her
to do so - this was the beginning of MoveableType). Once they realized they
had something valuable, they wanted to commercialize (which is
understandable). But after that they seemed to be in over their heads. They
never seemed able to establish real rapport with their user base.

~~~
dotBen
_Once TypePad got going, my impression of Ben and Mena Trott changed for the
worse. There was the incident where Mena called out someone for being an
"asshole" at SXSW_

Lol, I'm kinda surprised people still remember that, it was me she called out.
It was at Le Blogs (which was her own conference, surprisingly).

For me SixApart failed because the founders lacked vision as they were not
entrepreneurial types (your outline is spot on) and their success was all very
accidental (and somewhat opportunistic by the folks that put money in to the
company).

The best thing Ben and Mena had going for them was was that they were normal
folks who represented the community, just like Matt Mullenweg over at
WordPress. But the money people sidelined them rather than letting them find
their own voice.

Switching Movable Type from open source to proprietary and then ultimately
back to open source killed the project and in many ways is what made me move
over to WordPress.

Finally, the company was awkward at business. You are right, I was a customer
at the time of the incident (I was responsible for a large UK broadcaster's
purchase of Movable Type) but the product (when MT was proprietary) had a
crazy price point of $3000 (roughly, I think) - too cheap for enterprise and
too expensive for small bloggers.

It's a shame and I feel sorry for those concerned despite what happened 5
years ago.

